# What to do with sometime out of time era.



## MarshalSHolland (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm in the process of building a layout. I had a small one about 25 years ago, and now retired I
dug out old stuff and adding new stuff to my set up. I'm running modern locomotives, and got a coaling tower kit, at a good price ( to good to turn down). Okay, how can I alter it into something usable. Any ideas of what I can turn it into...


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

you can maybe use it as a sand tower, but a lot of times older buildings were left up even though they weren't used, cheaper than tearing them down....


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

wvgca said:


> you can maybe use it as a sand tower, but a lot of times older buildings were left up even though they weren't used, cheaper than tearing them down....


I agree, put track up to it only use lots of weeds around it. Few boards laying around and lots of trash.


----------



## MarshalSHolland (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the input...sounds like an abandoned structure with weeds it will be.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Too old is not a problem, as discussed above. It's fairly easy to make a structure look dilapidated. Too new, on the other hand, usually doesn't fly.

Although maybe next time, the answer is "don't buy something you don't need, no matter how attractive the price". Just sayin'.


----------



## MarshalSHolland (Jan 18, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Too old is not a problem, as discussed above. It's fairly easy to make a structure look dilapidated. Too new, on the other hand, usually doesn't fly.
> 
> Although maybe next time, the answer is "don't buy something you don't need, no matter how attractive the price". Just sayin'.


 agree, but my layout is bare, and anything is a help....plus I thought, at the price, there has to be possibilities. At first I was going to try to convert it to something else...now I like the dilapidated idea...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I fiddled around with one trying to pretend it was for loading
hopper cars with coal but that did not work in my addled mind and i
gave it to my brother who had just bought a steamer.

Maybe you could have a 'RR museum' with a steamer for fan and
tourist trips. Thus the old stays alive along with today's big
new diesels. 

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

With 'modellers licence' anything is possible!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

wvgca said:


> you can maybe use it as a sand tower, but a lot of times older buildings were left up even though they weren't used, cheaper than tearing them down....


To a point. Eventually unused buildings will be torn down to clean things up and for safety issues. Unless they're made out of poured concrete. There are some large concrete coaling towers that still exist today in many places as those are very difficult to demolish. But if it's not concrete, it would be long gone.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

cv_acr said:


> To a point. Eventually unused buildings will be torn down to clean things up and for safety issues. Unless they're made out of poured concrete. There are some large concrete coaling towers that still exist today in many places as those are very difficult to demolish. But if it's not concrete, it would be long gone.


Wooden buildings don't typically last that long if not maintained. On the other hand, there are many brick mill buildings in New England that have been abandoned for decades and are still standing, although the roofs and windows are long gone (the latter usually due to vandals). As you say, the concrete coaling tower in the former New Haven's Cedar Hill yard is still there, and the NH got rid of its last steamer in 1953.


----------

